# Sauer Sterling Select VS Webley and Scott 1012



## mtomazin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sauer Sterling Select VS Webley and Scott 1012. I am going to buy one of these guns they are the same price... 2k. I need some advice. the gun will be used for upland game bird hunting.... both are 12ga with a 30 inch barrel....Thank you for your help


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Based on the price of these firearms, you should, at the very least, shoulder them to get a feel for their fit. At best, you should shoot both of them at some clays. At this price level, you should be looking at quality guns and your choice should be based on performance and personal preference. The opinion of others means little.
Burl


----------



## mtomazin (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, however, the gun is a gift for my son the Sauer is in Texas and the w/s is in Vegas. Both guns are brand new. The Saure is of course made by the Sauer Company in Germany the w/s is Engilish by design and made in Italy. As so far as workmanship and overall quality of the guns which one is the better firearm?


----------



## KevTheOne (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, I have the Webley & Scott 1012S with 32 inch barrels and it is a fantastic gun. When you put a couple of hundred shells through it and give it a drop of oil.
Hope this helps. Good Shooting.
Kev.


----------

